# Please remember us in your prayers -



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Dear ladies

I know all of us here are praying for ourselves to be mummies and daddies one day...I wondered if next time you all pray to God you could remember me and my hubby too.

His azoospermia is a problem of arrested sperm maturation - quite a rare problem. He is on tamoxifen for 3 months now in the hope that it will solve the problem a bit, even enough for us to have IVF. It has a very low success rate though and after speaking to my fertility consultant today, it was confirmed as thought that this really is the only option for us....we will find out in June if it works but if it doesnt , there really will be no chance of us ever having a child of our own. Everything is hanging on these little pills...

So really what I am asking is if everyone could just make a little prayer ( du'a) for us, whatever your faith, that this works and we get to one day know the joy of having our own child. And likewise please make a prayer that if it doesn't work that me and DH learn to come to terms with this , stay strong, keep a strong faith and are able to accept and move on....to whereever that maybe ( adoption possibly.)

And I would like everyone to add here any particular thing they perhaps need extra prayers for - an IVF cycle, a treatment, anything...if you need extra prayers then post here and we can make this a prayer thread for all.

Thank you.....May God bless us all with patience and strength and let us accept His Will no matter that we may never know the reason for things except that He willed them for us.

xxx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Have prayed for you and your hubby.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Iman, 

I've included you on my church prayer list - you and your DH will be prayed for every day both in our morning & evening prayers - hope you don't mind, called you Mr & Mrs Iman - well God will know who i am praying for  I know you say alot is hanging on these little pills but from all our faiths - there is alot of dua/prayer power to support you  

God bless, Dibley x


----------



## Iman01 (Mar 5, 2008)

Salaam And Hello Everyone, 

Want you to know Iman that both me and DH have remembered you in our du'as and will continue to do so Insha'llah. May Allah give us the strength to accept his will whatever that may be.Ameen.

Hope you don't see this as preaching or anything but I'd like to advise you to try Black Seed Oil(Kalongi oil) & honey as these are said to have cure for most illnesses according to authentic hadith. Just thought that might help.

Thinking of you & everyone else and praying for all our dreams/prayers to come true one day Insha'llah(God Willing)

Take carex


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone, I am very touched by your responses. 

Its just a waiting and praying game really now...though this whole TTC thing is for everyone isn't it! 

Will remember you all in my prayers too. and we will of course let you know the outcome in June.

xx


----------

